# Chipkarte gesperrt



## Meisterzunge (19. November 2004)

ich habe nen kartenleser (Omnikey CardMan 3121) und der hat mir meine Karte (SLE 4442) gesperrt.
Das Programm, das mir die Karte gesperrt hat, kommt von Omnikey. Als die Karte gesperrt wurde, hat mir das Programm folgende Fehlermeldung ausgegeben:

"The PIN has been presented several times wrong and is therefore locked.
Usually use some administrator tool to unblock it"

jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach so einem tool. hat da jemand nen tip wo ich sowas finde 

mfg
meisterzunge


----------



## melmager (19. November 2004)

> Die SLE4442 Karte enthält zudem einen Geheimcode (PIN) basierten Schreibschutz. Die Kartendaten können erst dann verändert werden, wenn der korrekte Geheimcode zur Karte gesendet wurde. Die Karte läßt höchstens drei fehlerhafte Versuche zu, den Geheimcode zu senden, danach wird die Karte unwiderruflich schreibgeschützt.



das war es wohl für die Karte ...


----------



## Meisterzunge (20. November 2004)

hö 
kann ich nicht glauben. da muss es nen weg geben, in der fehlermeldung steht doch das man die sperre aufheben kann, mit nem tool.

hatte noch niemand das problem und konnte das lösen


----------



## Sicaine (20. November 2004)

Öhm wie wärs mit dem Support der Firma?


----------



## Meisterzunge (20. November 2004)

hab ich mir auch gedacht ^^ aber der ist nicht so doll sag ich mal so (...)
wirkliche hilfe konnte ich mir da nicht holen, leider


----------

